# Is height really a dealbreaker with women?



## Brian Peppers (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok I figured I would post on here because I find women and the whole height issue to be ridiculous. I was watching a show on tv yesterday called the Millionaire Club where Millionaires are looking for love and the dating agency was interviewing women to see if they would date this guy. Now the guy was 5'8" (lower end of average height for a man) and most women did not want to date him because he is average height. Are women really this shallow? I'm 5'9.5" myself and I find it disturbing that women wouldn't want to date a guy who is an overall great catch but isn't 6' tall. Are you telling me a woman would rather date a guy who is 6'2 tall and a complete tosser over a great guy who is a few inches below 5'10? I think it comes down to low self esteem. I think women who will only date tall men are really lacking in self esteem, don't feel feminine about themselves and are completely shallow. Any other opinions?

How do I remain positive thinker knowing some women see me as dirt for not being 6ft?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im tall and height hasnt really helped me any... in fact im tall enough to were its considered unattractive to average hieght girls


----------



## bornbroken (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I'm a female and I'm 5'7. I always say I would never date a guy shorter than me. And yes it comes down to self-esteem, at least in my case. If I'm taller than a guy I feel like a monster around him and like I have to be careful with him. It makes me so self-conscious. I have enough issues with my size as it is and dating a short guy would just make them that more obvious. Plus, I love the idea of cuddling with a guy and I want to feel small and safe in his arms.
In saying that, I know some tall girls who are confidant and one is actually marrying a guy who is a couple inches shorter than her. Also, I think it can come down to just what your attracted to in which case perfect compatibility could win the girl over and an awful guy would be screwed.


----------



## ninjagirl965 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well im 5 9 and ive never had a problem, in fact my friend used laugh at me because I liked the guys that were shorter than me .


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Shallow thinking is not good for anybody, including you. 

If a girl doesn't want to be with you because you don't meet some silly requirement, then why would you even give her a second of your time.

Anybody been interviewed on TV for a millionaire's dating club is likely to be super super superficial, take a more generalized sample of real girls who like real boys for non-superficial reasons which mean something worthwhile and you will see your height is the last thing they are worried about.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh gr8. Another trait to be self-concious and holed off about.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah. Obviously. You must be at least 5 10 or NO GIRL will touch you.

I think the only way for you to "remain a positive thinker" is to stop coming up with these conspiracy theories and trying to put all women into a single hive-mind.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Dita said:


> How tall are you?


6'5... im afraid to try and kiss a girl cause it will be awkward cause of the hieght difference.. i heard that if u lift girls up it takes away that awkwardness cause then she wont have to break her neck to try and kiss me but the only way i could think to do that with out hurting her is by pickiing her up by her butt and if ur not bf an gf with someone i could see how that would be a problem


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Some women have a fixation with tall men, definitely!

I am guessing most girls would prefer a taller guy. Thank god most of them are midgets so you don't need to be that tall! haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't want to date someone shorter than 5'6. I might consider it only if they had a lot to make up for that. If they were good looking otherwise, vegetarian, fun to be with, generous, etc. I'm not into tall guys though. I like average height (5'10 is perfect) more than tall.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I live in turkey. I am 1.76m , a little above the turkish male average.
however, turkish female average is about 1.60m.
come to turkey. you are fairly above the turkish female average.
moreover, turkish girls love american boys!


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

superficial chicks are into everything that the media pushes onto them. your height does not define your skill set, work on your personality/charm, confidence..cuz in the end thats what truly matters. Stay away from places like night clubs if you haven't learned to put aside your ego while you learn how to pick up chicks which is mandatory (cant win them all) as the club is where the most superficial women dwell but if they are drunk as chicks usually are u never know.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

Simple answer: Women are not all the same.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

A reality tv show called Millionaire Club is probably not the most reputable source.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

6ft4 and I've never had a gf


----------



## The Tank (Mar 11, 2013)

I personally think height is a major influence, I'm confused by the whole idea of human sexuality. Here I am, 6'8" and 260, with a rather chill attitude. Never had a girlfriend in 19 years. I given up on dating.


----------



## The Tank (Mar 11, 2013)

Dita said:


> ....I bet you're a short guy.


He probably is, I'd donate some of my extra height if he needed it, (6'8).
Superficial women have nothing to do with it, it's mostly a personality thing from what I've noticed, or they're too hung up on celebrity crushes to consider the "common folk."
U


----------

